# lanigeri suis ostentantia pellem



## Starletta

Can't determine what _ostentantia_ means in this phrase:

 _Moenia Gallis / Condita, lanigeri suis ostentantia pellem._


Please, help!


----------



## Sandhinet

[moenia] ostentantia...
[walls] "that show"...
[walls] "showing", "exibiting in the front" the skin of a woolen ... [i forgot the english word, sorry]


----------



## Cagey

Sandhinet said:


> [moenia] ostentantia...
> [walls] "that show"...
> [walls] "showing", "exibiting in the front" the skin of a woolen ... [*I* forgot the english word, sorry]


In this forum, you are welcome to reply in any language you wish, including Italian, of course. 

If you write a bi-lingual response, more people can follow the discussion, but you are not required to do that.


----------



## Starletta

Grazie, ma mi sapresti dire con quale parola in questa frase si concorda? _Ostentantia _è il participio presente, genere neutro, al plurale, e quindi non ci trovo nessuna parola a cui si riferisca.


----------



## relativamente

Hola!

ostentantia va con moenia, Gallis condita, o sea las murallas fundadas por los Galos mostraban la piel de un cordero.Esta frase me parece un poco confusa porque podría leerse la piel de un cerdo lanudo, lo que no parece lógico, o mostraba a los suyos la piel de un cordero


----------



## Starletta

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Sandhinet

In effetti non si vede subito l'accordo, però necessariamente va con Moenia.
Probabilmente è meglio intendere davvero "di un maiale lanoso", almeno nell'ipotesi che si parli qui di Mediolanum.
Invece sarebbe molto strano (ma occorre tutto il contesto per decidere) che "suis" significhi "ai suoi", anche se la grammatica certo lo permette.


----------



## Starletta

Veramente, si tratta della scrofa semilanuta, oddierno simbolo di Milano. Quindi finalmente si tradurrebbe così:
'Le mura erette dai Galli mostravano la pelle della scrofa (semi)lanuta'?


----------



## o-nami

"ostentantia" è latino del 400 d.C. Il participio di "ostendere" in latino classico: 
*Presente*
ostendens, -entis
*Futuro
*ostenturus, -a, -um o ostensurus, -a, -um

Comunque si riferisce sicuro a moenia, come dice giustamente Sandhinet. 
Si parla in effetti di Milano e dell'origine del suo nome, dovuta, secondo Sidonio Apollinare, a questo cinghiale lanoso di cui mostravano le pelli. Io non cercherei nel latino di quell'epoca troppe concordanze...


----------



## o-nami

_"Alle mura dai Galli edificate, 
      Che pelle ostentan di lanuta troia"_

Storia di Milano, Volume I. La traduzione credo sia del Pietro Verri, autore della citata Storia.
(cerca su GoogleBooks! )

P.S.: lì la frase è riportata con _lanigerae_, al femminile. Non _lanigeri_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Español:
*Muros por galos *_*levantados exhibiendo*_* la piel de la jabalina lanuda.*
Italiano:
*Muri per Galli alzati che mostrano la pelle della scofra lanuta.*
Galego:
*Muros por Galos ergueitos expondo o coiro da *__*lanosa *__*porca brava.*
Portugués:
_*Muros por Galos alçados a exibirem o couro da javalina lanosa.*


----------

